# Converting weeks to points on RCI



## Roe (Feb 23, 2013)

Have been contacted by my home resort ARI to convert to RCI points program at a cost of $3995. I've been using II weeks and haven't been happy trying to exchange. Is the points program worth the $3995? They're saying they'll give us 43,500 points annually for my timeshare. (Alpenland, Austria). 

Anyone know if that's a good point value? 
Is the points program worth the $3995?


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 23, 2013)

No it is not a good deal.  Your best bet would  be to try to give away your TS and either take your time finding the best ts that works for your needs or get rid of your timeshare and rent what you want.  

Your TS may be slightly more usable (depending on where you want to go) but the RCI points fee is higher than II and your TS will still be worth $0 or less than $0.


A good point value would have MF's at or less than a penny a point. Slightly above would be considered ok but not good.  Anything close to 2 cents or more per point is quite bad. The number (43,000) would get you in most (80%) 1 bedroom or studio units during prime time.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 23, 2013)

Not a good value. MF/Points ratio should be about $.01 per point so their offer should indicate about a $450 MF. RCI charges the resort about $300 for the conversion. Guess who gets the rest? 

I like my points for the flexibility, but this is no bargain. Better to buy a resort week that's already converted on eBay for a buck and just use the points. Frequently we see Grandview Las Vegas ones with around 92,000 annual points for a MF of under $800.

If you're happy with what you own, don't change. They can't force you.

Jim


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 23, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Not a good value.......Better to buy a resort week that's already converted on eBay for a buck and just use the points. Frequently we see Grandview Las Vegas ones with around 92,000 annual points for a MF of under $800.......If you're happy with what you own, don't change. They can't force you.



Agree with above.  If you want RCI Points instead of your current Week, dump your current Week and pick up an "el cheapo" Week already converted to RCI Points on Ebay for $1 or so.

George


----------



## Roe (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for the input everyone.  I'll stick to the weeks for now and try to sell some weeks I'm not going to use.  
So glad I joined TUG today, you all have saved me a bundle.


----------



## ampaholic (Feb 23, 2013)

Roe said:


> Have been contacted by my home resort ARI to convert to RCI points program at a cost of $3995. I've been using II weeks and haven't been happy trying to exchange. Is the points program worth the $3995? They're saying they'll give us 43,500 points annually for my timeshare. (Alpenland, Austria).
> 
> Anyone know if that's a good point value?
> Is the points program worth the $3995?



Run away, run away - RCI only charges the resort $500 to convert, the rest is pure profit for the resort that will not *repeat NOT* increase the value of your week.

If you want an RCI Points unit, get one already converted and sell or give away your current week.


----------



## ampaholic (Feb 23, 2013)

Roe said:


> Thanks for the input everyone.  I'll stick to the weeks for now and try to sell some weeks I'm not going to use.
> So glad I joined TUG today, you all have saved me a bundle.



You are already a member at Platinum Interchange


----------



## darkfox021 (Feb 25, 2013)

For kicks, I contacted my home resort (Grandview) to see what they'd charge to convert my triennial 1bdrm to (49,000) points. After days of trying to reach a sales person, the woman informed me that it would be $5000 and that they are simply passing along RCI's fee. While trying to stifle a laugh, I told her that $5k is NOT what RCI charges, that Grandview is making a nice profit and that RCI doesn't charge more than about $300. She asked me if RCI quoted me that figure and genuinely (good salesman!) seemed astonished saying she's been an owner and in the business for over 20 years.

She then offered me a 1bdrm biennial unit at 61,000 points for the same $5k ($10,000 less $5000 what I originally paid). What a nice deal. 

I passed and am looking for something in the resale market.


----------



## arrowmaker (Apr 21, 2013)

darkfox021 said:


> For kicks, I contacted my home resort (Grandview) to see what they'd charge to convert my triennial 1bdrm to (49,000) points. After days of trying to reach a sales person, the woman informed me that it would be $5000 and that they are simply passing along RCI's fee. While trying to stifle a laugh, I told her that $5k is NOT what RCI charges, that Grandview is making a nice profit and that RCI doesn't charge more than about $300. She asked me if RCI quoted me that figure and genuinely (good salesman!) seemed astonished saying she's been an owner and in the business for over 20 years.
> 
> She then offered me a 1bdrm biennial unit at 61,000 points for the same $5k ($10,000 less $5000 what I originally paid). What a nice deal.
> 
> I passed and am looking for something in the resale market.



We're fairly new at this TS game but already it seems that what we paid $9990 for 2 years ago is now virtually worthless. We were 'urgently' contacted a few days ago by our home RCI resort in Florida telling us that the resort was converting to the 'points' system and that we had to follow suit.  Oh, and BTW it will cost me $4995, reduced from $6995.  Has anyone else had to deal with this issue and if so do you have any advise.


----------



## ampaholic (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, you certainly don't "have to follow suit" - that's lie #1

The rest of the lies will follow ....


----------



## presley (Apr 21, 2013)

arrowmaker said:


> We're fairly new at this TS game but already it seems that what we paid $9990 for 2 years ago is now virtually worthless. We were 'urgently' contacted a few days ago by our home RCI resort in Florida telling us that the resort was converting to the 'points' system and that we had to follow suit.  Oh, and BTW it will cost me $4995, reduced from $6995.  Has anyone else had to deal with this issue and if so do you have any advise.



Just tell them you want to keep what your contract says that you own.  They cannot make you buy something else.  

Right now, you can exchange your week for up to 2 years out.  When you switch to points, you will only be able to book at 10 months or less if you are exchanging your week.


----------



## arrowmaker (Apr 21, 2013)

Further to my post earlier today i have the following question:  If my home resort is changing to the points system how does that affect the TS i own there if i remain on the weeks system?


----------



## ampaholic (Apr 21, 2013)

arrowmaker said:


> Further to my post earlier today i have the following question:  If my home resort is changing to the points system how does that affect the TS i own there if i remain on the weeks system?



The HOA can't really change your deed without your consent - but they can change the "affiliation" to RCI points (from RCI Weeks) which may or may not affect your exchange options.

When one of my resorts changed from RCI Weeks to RCI Points I was still able to deposit into weeks since I owned prior to the change. People who bought from the resort after that date were only able to use RCI Points or non affiliated exchange companies such as PI, SFX and DAE.

You "should" still be able to use your week in RCI Weeks - but if not just go to PI, you are already a member!


----------



## arrowmaker (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks guys for the responses.  The acronyms are killing me!  HOA and PI?? among others.  Is there are list of TS acronyms commonly used for all of us newbies to consult?


----------



## arrowmaker (Apr 22, 2013)

Just got off the phone with my home resort accounts manager who told me that if i sold my current weeks TS and picked up a used points TS, the used TS would automatically revert to weeks and that i would need to convert to points at their amazingly low price of $4000, $5000 or $7000 depending on their apparent mood.  Is this just more lies or is there a nugget of truth contained herein?


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 22, 2013)

There are a few resorts that revert to weeks when a points week is sold.  It may be that resorts that are just starting to convert to points write it into the contract both with RCI and the owner who converts that the points conversion does not transfer.

Where do you own?  While it is possible that particular resorts may not transfer the points conversion there are plenty that do.


----------



## arrowmaker (Apr 22, 2013)

We have a 2 bed, biannual odd year at VV At Weston in Florida.  The guy claimed that the resort is converting to points.  When i mentioned that i'd be better off selling my week at Weston TS and picking up a used points TS on Ebay than paying them to convert, he said points TSs revert back to weeks once sold.


----------



## ampaholic (Apr 22, 2013)

arrowmaker said:


> Just got off the phone with my home resort accounts manager who told me that if i sold my current weeks TS and picked up a used points TS, the used TS would automatically revert to weeks and that i would need to convert to points at their amazingly low price of $4000, $5000 or $7000 depending on their apparent mood.  Is this just more lies or is there a nugget of truth contained herein?



at the risk of repeating myself:



ampaholic said:


> Well, you certainly don't "have to follow suit" - that's lie #1
> 
> *The rest of the lies will follow* ....



In truth they *will *charge you one of those numbers to enroll a unit into points - just don't do it.

*Points is points* - if you want to play at points just buy a unit already converted to points at *ANY* resort that does not revert (call RCI for the truth about a particular resort) - easy peasy. 

Judy S. has a nice one last I checked in the bargain section and she is a good one to buy (likely for 1 dollar) from as well - there are many others here.


----------



## ampaholic (Apr 22, 2013)

arrowmaker said:


> We have a 2 bed, biannual odd year at VV At Weston in Florida.  The guy claimed that the resort is converting to points.  *When i mentioned that i'd be better off selling my week* at Weston TS and picking up a used points TS on Ebay than paying them to convert, he said points TSs revert back to weeks once sold.



When you mention your strategy to a salesman - they will "invent" a fact to block it, your mistake was "mentioning" it I think.

I believe what he said is a bald faced lie because this unit is for sale on eBay and these eBay sellers would have to shut down if all the "benefits" of the timeshare failed to transfer with it. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VACATION-VI...10653255760?pt=Timeshares&hash=item4854608050


----------



## Jennie (Apr 23, 2013)

You might try reaching the Resort Manager or a HOA Board member (Home Owners Association) by phone and asking your question. They represent the owners interests and are quite familiar with the lies the sales creeps tell to get a sale and hense a commission.  

I sincerely doubt that what you were told was true.


----------

